# Final detail spray?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for a final detailing spray/wax to give a good gloss finish at the end of a wash ( every 3-4 weeks? ) 

Preferably for white colour car :thumb:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Finish Kate fk425 , very slick and good gloss:thumb:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams
Bouncers
Koch chemie
Fk425
All the above are fantastic detail sprays and will do a good job Adams and bouncers are more expensive than fk425 and Koch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zaino z8


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autoallure glitter
blackfire midnight sun instant detailer
odk entourage
bouncers done and dusted
autoglanz smooth velvet
adams detail spray

all good but havnt used them on a white car


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Blackfire midnight sun detailer leaves ridiculous amounts of gloss.

Auto allure glitter is excellent too and considerably cheaper.

One I picked up by chance and I've never seen mentioned on here is Mother's quick detailer. I paid about £5 for it, it's very glossy too, on par with the blackfire and smells of cinnamon. Love this for a final wipe down.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Another one for Auto Allure Glitter,

Or my personal favourite - Auto Brite - Project 32 (Although a newer project 64 is available now) leaves brilliant glossy finish.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autoglanz Blue Velvet
Bouncers Done & Dusted


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Auto Allure Amaranth - also used their show one, which was very nice
AutoGlym Aqua wax
BSD

I tend to use a 50 / 50 mix of Aqua wax and BSD as a drying aid and gives me a nice gloss and add to my protection, easy to use and wipe off - works well on dark and light coloured cars


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm using BSD/V7 50/50 mix, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Chemical guys V7
Victoria wax QD
Meguiars ultimate spray wax. 
Waxaddict fo' sho


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Angelwax QED or their Enigma QED.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Angelwax QED or their Enigma QED.


Might try these next as I bought some angelwax products recently and was impressed. Whats the difference between the two?

Edit: ah enigma is their ceramic version


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Angelwax QED or their Enigma QED.


☝

What he said, both are excellent.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Autobrite Project 64 mixed with BSD.


----------



## Marcel1973 (Mar 7, 2018)

Something different, Red Mist tropical protection detailer (Dodo Juice) or Surf City Garage?
I like both and both do give protection.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not seen the Wo-Wo final shine spray been mentioned

Can't remember what it's called but it's good


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

slineclean said:


> Looking for recommendations for a final detailing spray/wax to give a good gloss finish at the end of a wash ( every 3-4 weeks? )
> 
> Preferably for white colour car :thumb:


Sonax BSD.


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

I’ve been using Carbon Collective Speciale for a while now and happy with the results.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Zaino Z8 or

ODK Entourage.

2 examples of protected cars wearing Z8 as the final topper. The gloss this brings is epic imo.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Zaino Z8 or
> 
> ODK Entourage.
> 
> 2 examples of protected cars wearing Z8 as the final topper. The gloss this brings is epic imo.


 BOOM :argie: :devil:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> BOOM :argie: :devil:


Cheers Alex.

Z8 does leave a seriously great finish.

I seem to share the sh!t out of that MX5 pic!!! Ha ha.


----------

